# Canine Teeth



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys quick question.


Charlie's teeth have been coming in over the last month (he just turned 6 months a few days ago).
His Canine teeth didn't push his canine baby teeth out, but rather they (the adult teeth) are coming in inside (closer to his tongue) his baby teeth. They don't seem to be pushing the baby teeth out and I am starting to get concerned that there will be damage to his new teeth (as they seem to be growing right beside each other (no gap between them, rotting food and decay might start?).

Anyhow, anyone have any info I would be really appreciative.

Or should I just wait until his Canine teeth are fully developed?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I had the same concern last month with one of Mischa's fangs. It took about 2 weeks but I gave her lots of stuff to chew like a rope toy, ice cubes, frozen kings, etc and it finally came out. It didn't seem to mess up the growth of her tooth but I really wanted it to come out as I know the vet would want to extract it when we spay her. 

Anyway, I would wait a few weeks if it isn't affecting the adult teeth. If not they may have to be extracted when you get him neutered.


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

It was kinda funny, about an hour after I posted, the left side one fell out when he was chewing on a toy.

Just waiting on the second one now.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

But if you hadn't posted, it would still be there...


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Maple had hers extracted wen we got her spayed.


----------

